# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  Account log in bot

## Gibblee

hi guys, just going to jump straight into it

I have access to tons of accounts usernames/emails with there passwords, i'm curious if there is a tool in which allows username and password to be auto tried without me individually typing each section together.

Maybe a bot that connects to a rs client, or a rs client itself. 

Thank you

----------


## luisxciv

learn to code and do it yourself, can be done with python easy

----------

